# Adding Worldmark to an existing II account



## chemteach (Nov 10, 2018)

I was reading through the recent post about learning Worldmark and II.  I have a question - but didn't want to take over that post, so am starting a new one.  I have been an II member for a long time, and have an account that includes vistana/non-corporate and marriott-non-corporate weeks.  (Weeks that are not part of staroptions for Vistana, or the DC trust for Marriott)  Is it possible to add my new recently purchased Worldmark ownership to this account, or does II force Worldmark owners to have a separate Worldmark account?

Thanks so much for any info!!


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 10, 2018)

Several years ago I joined my Worldmark (had to pay II Fee) to II Account I had with DRI. So DRI Paid II fee and I paid II fee. I would have to indicate at sign on which system I was using for trade. So decided this was silly for II to be collecting 2 fees when I seldom used my Worldmark Points with II. So I let that part of the account die.


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 10, 2018)

I have an II account with voluntary Vistana weeks in it, and was able to add worldmark to the same II account by calling them. They require the payment of a fee to add the new timeshare, or will do it for free if you extend your membership on the same call. I would ask to speak to the worldmark desk, as the regular agents don't have a great track record of getting worldmark accounts set up correctly.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 10, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I have an II account with voluntary Vistana weeks in it, and was able to add worldmark to the same II account by calling them. They require the payment of a fee to add the new timeshare, or will do it for free if you extend your membership on the same call. I would ask to speak to the worldmark desk, as the regular agents don't have a great track record of getting worldmark accounts set up correctly.



I would add that when I set up my WorldMark II account, and was speaking to the "WorldMark Desk" at II, the person on the phone had no idea what to do.  He had to put me on Hold and go talk to a Supervisor.  Once he did, and said he then knew what to do, and he set things up.  It took a few days for the account to be verified, but it worked out.  Since then, it's been fine.  So it may all depend on who you talk with.

Dave


----------



## chemteach (Nov 21, 2018)

Just called II.  Hoping they process it correctly.  Will find out in a few days...  The person I spoke with first thought this wasn't possible, then spoke with someone.  They kept asking me which location I owned.  Answer -"No specific location;" repeat question, repeat answer, then finally, "Ok."  I will just phone back if it looks incorrect on my account.  Thank you Dave, geist, and bizaro.  I find TUG members to always be super helpful.  I try to give any information I have to help people, but usually find others have already answered questions by the time I see people requesting information here.  It's always nice to be able to pay it forward!!  I have really enjoyed all my timeshares over the years - visited lots of places with family and friends.  Couldn't have afforded to do the kind of trips I've done without the information from TUG!!  My kids are extremely spoiled with regard to vacations and have no clue that we aren't as rich as the people who pay developer prices and don't know about exchanging.  Whenever friends ask me how I do it, I tell them not to buy anything - that they can just use my timeshares.  But no one ever takes me up on it.  (Of course, they do when they travel with me - just never without me!!)  My daughter who is far too young to be thinking about getting married any time soon has already asked me to set up her honeymoon vacation for her.  I told her to let her non-existent as of any time soon fiance to let me know at least two years in advance where they might want to go for a honeymoon so I can get a search started for them.  (So I'll be the first to know a proposal is in the future...     )


----------

